# Would this be legal on Skeeter?



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

If not, it should be..


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

It would be pretty cool and it should be legal I'm not sure if it is but it should be you already have the motor


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Should be fine as gas motor is allowed on the lake. I want one!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

That is sweet I want one also, sure beats that long drag out.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Ohio won't let that on the ice it's motorized. They just suck the fun out of everything!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

99.9% sure that's a no.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

get some sled dogs and mush it out there....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Maplehick said:


> Ohio won't let that on the ice it's motorized. They just suck the fun out of everything!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


The state lets the ATVS run wild on portage. You haven’t lived until your shacks been buzzed at 60+ mph by machines inches away on both sides! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

bobberbucket said:


> The state lets the ATVS run wild on portage. You haven’t lived until your shacks been buzzed at 60+ mph by machines inches away on both sides!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point bb. I would be bellyaching about the four wheelers like I do jet skies. But it sure would be nice to cut out a couple miles of walking after working all day

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've heard that motorized vehicles are permitted on Milton. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an idea around the no motorized vehicles. The auger just has wheels to make it easier to transport.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> I have an idea around the no motorized vehicles. The auger just has wheels to make it easier to transport.


 Good thinking! That’s why your an “Any place. Any time. Anywhere” guy.! ...... I think I got the motto right? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just thought of another way around the motorized vehicle, get a handicap placard.😁🤣


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Maplehick said:


> Ohio won't let that on the ice it's motorized. They just suck the fun out of everything!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


They do not allow motorized ice drills on the ice?


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

If you can talk them in to letting us use them I will start building one tomorrow ! Dam I dont own a gas auger. Just when the trend turned to lithium he comes up with that. Now we all will have to buy a gas auger ?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Seriously I think there are 6 or 7 state run lakes you can run motorized vehicles on it's on the odnr web site takes a little searching. I have thought about a three wheel bike. Change the gear ratio to something like a mountain bike with studded tires. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Maplehick said:


> Seriously I think there are 6 or 7 state run lakes you can run motorized vehicles on it's on the odnr web site takes a little searching. I have thought about a three wheel bike. Change the gear ratio to something like a mountain bike with studded tires.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Lake Milton SP does allow snow mobiles and Atvs on the ice only.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

So good to hear

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Many Lakes in Ohio allow them.I use my ATV all the time on Buckeye, just call ODNR and check to be sure.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

doegirl said:


> If not, it should be..


Would be nice


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've sent an email to the ODNR and ODNR state parks asking about which state park access lakes in Ohio allow motorized vehicles. Been a few days and no response.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Karl after looking the last couple days the odnr list of lakes allowing atvs is gone with the new website. This was a topic in December of 2018. But the links will not open anymore. We lost some good information with the old odnr website.


Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What about this?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Maplehick said:


> If you can talk them in to letting us use them I will start building one tomorrow ! Dam I dont own a gas auger. Just when the trend turned to lithium he comes up with that. Now we all will have to buy a gas auger ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Would be great in 4WD!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Unfortunately the Ebike would not be legal as Ohio still considers them a motorized vehicle just like a motorcycle.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Been following this thread and hoping someone can come up with an answer. I tried myself a few years ago with the same "No response" from ODNR. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin (Dec 6, 2020)

p
Put that thing in first gear and FAKE PEDAL !!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

they should charge $5 sticker for ice vehicle up to 1000 lb and speed limit on inland lake 10MPH,speeding ticket $1000 and vehicle confiscated,it is that simple.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I purchased a Snowdog this year that I took with me to Michigan a few weeks ago. It was awesome pulling out me, my buddy, two man shanty and gear. I sent an inquiry to ODNR about using it on Mosquito. This is the reply I got back:

I took a look at the Snowdog and wow what a great accessory for ice fishing; unfortunately, Mosquito Lake is an US Army Corps of Engineers lake and as such, motorized vehicles are not permitted on the ice. Other lakes in the area that do allow motorized vehicles and snowmobiles on the frozen waters include; Portage Lake State Park and Punderson State Park.








It was also great pulling deer out of the woods this year.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I read years ago you were allowed to ride a snowmobile along the shoreline at mosquito, I know guys run around the lake at night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Checked the ice at the Jersey st boat ramp tonight the spud went through in two hits. I may try to get on the lake Sunday. But I did see this sign some of you mite be interested in if this cold weather continues.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I'm not familiar with jersey st boat ramp. What lake is that on?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Lake Milton 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

kit carson said:


> Lake Milton
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Thanks Kit. By the way it was finally nice to put a face with the name today. I was the other guy out today with Ice bucket and his nephew. 
Gary


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

It was a pleasure meeting you to

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

snag said:


> I read years ago you were allowed to ride a snowmobile along the shoreline at mosquito, I know guys run around the lake at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recall that there was snowmobiling allowed at Mosquito as well but cannot confirm that with ODNR. I thought you had to be within 100' of shore. Maybe the Corp discontinued that?


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

waterbite said:


> I recall that there was snowmobiling allowed at Mosquito as well but cannot confirm that with ODNR. I thought you had to be within 100' of shore. Maybe the Corp discontinued that?


Not sure about around the lake but I received this reply from an emai I sent regarding on the lake:

unfortunately, Mosquito Lake is an US Army Corps of Engineers lake and as such, motorized vehicles are not permitted on the ice. Other lakes in the area that do allow motorized vehicles and snowmobiles on the frozen waters include; Portage Lake State Park and Punderson State Park.


----------

